

Beware of Icebergs in Software - destraynor
http://blog.intercom.io/beware-of-icebergs/

======
duggan
Steve Yegge penned a similar discussion a few years back, "Have you ever
legalized marijuana" - [http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2009/04/have-you-ever-
legali...](http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2009/04/have-you-ever-legalized-
marijuana.html)

A good read.

